
How do free VoIP providers make money? - 7174n6
I&#x27;ve tried to find this answer online but can&#x27;t find an adequate explanation.  How do companies that provide free VOIP calling and text like Textnow, Ooma, Pinger ect... make money?  Do they sell user information?
======
woofcat
TextNow offers paid plans and "Upgrade to remove ads or get high speed data"
for their mobile solutions.

So a mix of Ad Revenue and Subscription costs I would wager.

------
coronadisaster
Textnow doesn't let you signup without a Facebook, Google or Apple account?
that's a bit of a red flag for me.

